# W8 what?



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

W8? Anyone? Hello!


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

yeeeessssss


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (jeffsu350)*









Winter mode - 








One day old..
















One week old after H&R Sport springs installed and OE Michelins replaced with Dunlop 9000's.
















































My new wheels. Hopefully be here this week... 18" BBS RE with 235/40R18 Dunlop 9000's. They're forged and weigh 20.7 pounds.










_Modified by VWGUY4EVER at 10:01 AM 4-12-2004_


----------



## 99VeeDubb (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (jeffsu350)*

What is a W8? Its 2 V4 spliced together


----------



## jeffsu350 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (99VeeDubb)*

basically, yes. the cylanders are 72 degress instead of 90. and they are offset so that the 8 sylanders fit in the same space that the V6 fits in. more or less. the passat chasy cant hold the V8 engine that audi makes. 
and there is no such thing as a v4, only a straigt 4. there is a v6 and a straight 6. there can be a straight 5, not a v 5. basicaly you need a even number larger than 4 for a v configuration. u might be able to make a v4, but no one does, cause i dont think its efficent for anything, space or power. im not sure the advantages or dissadvantages of a v instead of a straight, exept lenght. i think the v uses less of some part, that helps with weight and power. but im not sure what part.
i picture would make this explanation so much easier


----------



## zedbyers (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (jeffsu350)*

honda makes a v4 (VFR800 Interceptor Motorcycle). vw makes a v5 not currently available in the states......


----------



## ttocsffej (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (jeffsu350)*

V4's have been around for a long time. Saab offered one in the 60's and early 70's in the Sonnett sports car...it was Ford's "Taunus V-4" which was in a host of other cars too...


----------



## IceBoy (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (zedbyers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zedbyers* »_ vw makes a v5 not currently available in the states......

yeah its like a vr5 though - straight 5 firing order, narrow angle.


----------



## 2Cor (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (IceBoy)*

A v5? Huh? In a Lupo or what?


----------

